# Fuente de alimentacion fija-5v,+5v , fija-12v,+12v ,variable 1.2v a 30v



## tiestomen (May 5, 2008)

hola  a todos me presento ya que soy nuevo en esta web, me preguntaba ya que aqui hay muchas personas que son buenas en este ambito de la electronica me podran ayudar?
bueno les explicare...
en la school me dejaron una fuente(mejor dicho 3 fuentes)en una placa de cobre, sé hacer todo el procedimiento para montar y soldar y todo, pero no tengo un circuito para saber como conectarlo todo, ya que me pidieron que las tres fuentes utilizaran el mismo transformador, el cual segun debe de ser de 3 ampers.(eso dijo el maestro), pero no se a que voltaje, ya que soy de mexico y aqui manejamos 127v de corriente alterna, y no se a cuanto debe de ser el transformadorr, ya que va a ser utilizado para estas fuentes:

Fuente de alimentacion fija-5v,+5v 
Fuente de alimentacion fija-12v,+12v 
Fuente de alimentacion variable 1.2v a 30v

tambien solo sé que debo de utilizar el LM7805,LM7812 y para la variable el LM317, y tambien los otros reguladores para la salida negativa LM7905,LM7912, me gustaria saber si alguien me puede hechar la mano y tambien si me podrian hechar algo de teoria, porque no quiero hacer la fuente y entregarla y ya!, no me gustaria conocer asi bien bien detallado para que sirve cada componente y todo ya que estoy algo mal en eso.

mmm tambien supe que segun se le pueden agregar otras cosillas al circuito, para que prendiera un led en caso de corto.

bueno sin mas que decir por el momento me despido de ustedes, y ojala me puedan ayudar...
espero sus comentarios y que este post no se quede asi sin alguna respuesta porfavor
saludos desde Mexico DF
atte: tiestomen


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

Con un transformador de Primario 127 VCA y secundario de 24 VCA con toma central (12-0-12) de 3A de capacidad, puede funcionar (Este es un transformador tipo comercial, facil de conseguir).

Con esto consigues rectificado y filtrado: 32V entre extremos y 16 + 16 respecto al punto medio.
Tomas respecto al punto medio tus alimentaciones de +- 12 y +- 5V  y entre los extremos tu alimentacion variable 0-30


Ah ¡ Bienvenido al Foro


----------



## tiestomen (May 5, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo, oye voy a hacer un circuito en paint te lo muestro y me dices si esta bien o mal porfavor gracias! a y oye sabras en donde se encuentran los reguladores de voltaje en workbench de 3 patillas?


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola,
estoy probando los LM7905 para la fuente y *no hay manera*
Los LM78xx no me han dado ningun tipo de problemas, pero estos me dan Vin=Vout=-23V....... no lo entiendo!

He probado con 2 integrados y... el mismo resultado. Una de dos, o me los cargo enseguida, o hago algo mal en las conexiones.

Hay alguna manera de saber si estan estropeados para asi poder descartar si estoy haciendo algo mal en el circuitillo?

Los valores de  las resistencias entre los pines, sirven para saber si esta estropeado?

Gracias.


----------



## Mario1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Se me ha ocurrido probar a usar el Lm7905 *a pelo* es decir sin los capacitores de entrada y salida. A fin de cuentas, en la datasheet pone que solo se necesitan si la distancia al filtro capacitor es mayor a x cm.

Resultado, en 2 segundo ha ardido el LM7905. Parte positiva es:

Ahora se que cuando se ueman la Resistencia entre In y OUT es de 0 Ohm. Es decir, muy probablemente NO este el otro integrado fastidiado.


Tengo 2 dudas:

1) Por que/como los condensadores *protegian* el integrado? Pensaba que para evitar que la Intensidad fuese muy alta se usarian (si fuese necesario) resistencias.

2) Por que sigo obteniendo Vout=Vin=-23V?

Si me podeis echar un cable lo agradezco, que llevo toda la tarde liado con esto y no lo saco.

Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2009)

Lo mas probable es que esten mal conectados; tambien puede ser que si usas un disipador de calor, no aislas los integrados de forma adecuada. En los circuitos que usan esos integrado, es de los mas faciles de montar, si se hace correctamente.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2009)

Tene en cuenta que en los 78xx la pata de masa esta al medio. y en los 79xx esta en la pata 1.

Es muy obvio pero al mejor casador se le escapa una liebre.


----------



## tomsander (Jun 3, 2010)

hola!! alguien que pueda ayudarme a hacer una funte simetrica de de 10, -10 V,  utilizando un transformador de 12 V 1 A, o bien que sea de 9 y -9. 
creen que el transformador tiene que ser de mayor voltaje?? 
se los agradeceria mucho!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola.

Necesitas un transformador con toma central.
Puedes usar 7810 y 7910 para 10V y -10V ó 7809 y 7809 para 9V y -9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## David Perez (May 8, 2011)

hola como les va, hermano yo estoy diseñando una fuente simetrica de 12 v con los respectivos 7812 y 7912, y ya tengo el diagrama, pero los calculos teoricos no los tengo y los necesito! yo se que es basico, pero no recuerdo como hacerlo! me pueden ayudar en eso?


----------



## petrel080 (Feb 12, 2012)

Amigo queria pedirte ayuda, ya que debo hacer una fuente DC con las mismas carateristicas que tu mencionas, espero una pronta respuesta.


----------



## karl00zz (Ago 10, 2012)

hmmm ... yo tmbn tengo un problema con esta fuente ... me explico .. lo que quiero hacer es sacar de un transformador con derivacion central de 12 0 12 a 1A... sacar una fuente fija de  -5V  +5V  -9V  +9V   -12V  +12V la cosa es que hice un modelo en un simulador .. pero .la verdad es que necesito un empujon de ustedes para saber si esta bien implementada o no ...  

intente hacer las fuentes por separado +5  -5 por un lado  y +9 -9 por el otro .. haciendo un paralelo de las salidas del transformador .. el problema fue que al tener las 2 fuentes  estas hacian que el fusible que tengo a la entrada del primario se quemase ... un fusible de 200 mA   y al momento de pedir corriente .. dicho fusible se quemaba a los 100 mA en la carga  ... asi que debido a ese problema fue que decidi hacer este modelo de fuente ..... ahora lo que necesito es que ustedes me evaluen para ver en que falla el nuevo modelo que acabo de probar en el simulador ... espero que puedan ayudarme ... y de antemano gracias 

adjunto el  archivo de multisim .. para que me ayuden


----------

